# immer nur



## CarlitosMS

Hola a todos
Me gustaría solucionar una duda más con vosotros:
¿Qué significa la partícula modal o adverbio "immer nur"? ¿Tiene algún tipo de matiz que tanto caracteriza a la lengua alemana? No sé si traducirlo por "tan solo", "solamente" o "siempre", no soy hablante nativo.

Contexto:
Insgesamt gesehen ist die Beschäftigung mit der NS-Zeit kein Ruhmesblatt unserer Geschichte. Wir schlagen uns zwar gerne etwas überheblich auf die Schulter, ja, sind vielleicht, wie der Philosoph Hermann Lübbe einst bemerkte, ein wenig „Sündenstolz“. Aber wir waren immer nur eine kleine Minderheit, eine zu Zeiten vielleicht recht hörbare, aber eben doch eine Minderheit.

LG
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Peterdg

Podrías traducirlo de esa manera: "Pero siempre _(immer_) éramos simplemente (_nur_) una pequeña minoría...".

Espera otras opiniones.

Un saludo.


----------



## anahiseri

Aquí, "immer nur" no es partícula modal, ni siquiera forma una unidad. Cada palabra mantiene su significado básico:
immer = siempre
nur = solamente, solo


----------



## Tonerl

_*Haciéndome eco del ejemplo de anahiseri !

ihr könnt alle "immer nur" klug reden, aber helfen tut ihr nicht *_
vosotros mucho de pico, pero de echar una mano, nada

_*Dieser Junge macht "immer nur" das was er will,*_
Este chico hace siempre lo que quiere

_*sie denkt "immer nur"an sich selbst*_
solo piensa en sí misma

_*Man soll nicht "immer nur" schwarzsehen*_
no se debería ver más que sombras a su alrededor

_*er/sie tut "immer nur", was ihm/ihr gerade passt *_
hace lo que le da la santa gana

_*Lerne wie man Grenzen setzt und aufhört, "immer nur"  das zu tun, was Ihr Partner will *_
Aprende cómo poner límites y dejar de hacer siempre lo que tu pareja quiere

_*ich habe "immer nur" Pech gehabt*_
no he tenido más que desgracias 


Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

Osea, Tonerl, tú opinas que no hace falta traducir las dos palabras, bastan con poner (o dar a entender) *siempre*,   o bien *solo *(o algo con un sentido parecido).
No te digo que no, pero como solo pones ejemplos, cada uno traducido de una manera, y sin explicación. . . . Pero yo diría que el adverbio *immer* lo tratas, efectivamente, como una partícula modal.


----------



## elroy

anahiseri said:


> Aquí, "immer nur" no es partícula modal, ni siquiera forma una unidad. Cada palabra mantiene su significado básico:
> immer = siempre
> nur = solamente, solo


----------



## CarlitosMS

Otro ejemplo: Das war immer nur auf Sand gebaut, und zwar, eine echte Lüge oder Illusion.


----------

